# white chocolate clay problems



## blue tulip (Jun 28, 2004)

Recently, I tried a recipe for white chocolate paper. The trouble I'm having is that the end product contains pebbles of hardened fat that separated from the main mass during cooling. I've tried blotting the oil that separates, but the ending clay has chunks of hard fat dispersed throughout. The brand I use is ghirardelli chocolate from Trader Joes. 

Is there any advice you can offer me to remedy this problem? I appreciate your time very much.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

If I remember correctly, the white chocolate plastique needs to be kneaded 
ALOT allowing the fat to run out and work some back in. 
:bounce:


----------

